# Mounting height



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Is there a minimum height for receptacles in a residential garage?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> Is there a minimum height for receptacles in a residential garage?


No, there is a common myth that receptacles in a residential garage must be at least 18" AFF but there is no NEC requirement for that.

Some people cite a mechanical code requirement that ignition sources must be elevated 18" off the floor in a residential garage, but that code would not apply to a receptacle IMHO.

Chris


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Thanks Raider,
That's what I thought. I looked for a code reference but could not find one. Just wanted to make sure I wasn'toverlooking something.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

In my garage they are at three feet.. Good thing too. Any lower they would be buried under stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

My standard is 48" AFF.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> My standard is 48" AFF.


I agree, that is where I usually place them.

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

raider1 said:


> I agree, that is where I usually place them.
> 
> Chris


Same thing in an unfinished basement.... otherwise, they will tend to disappear.







 
OK, so maybe some places need pendants!​


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

I usually place them at 48" as well, However on this particular job I am blessed with an interior designer as the homeowner. She wants ALL receptacles mounted at 6" AFF horizontally.

Tried to convice her otherwise but no luck.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Same thing in an unfinished basement.... otherwise, they will tend to disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pushmatic,Subfeed,meter in basement?Show us the "After" pixs.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

TxElectrician said:


> However on this particular job I am blessed with an interior designer as the homeowner.


I like those jobs. I charge WAY more money for them.

Usually it's worth it.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What is the interior designer doing, base molding in a garage?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> My standard is 48" AFF.


 I wish I could get the homeowner to allow me to install the recs in the rest of the house at that height.:laughing: I would even knock some off the price.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> I wish I could get the homeowner to allow me to install the recs in the rest of the house at that height.:laughing: I would even knock some off the price.:laughing:


I wired two homes, side-by-side, for handicap use. The recs were spec'd at 30". I thought that would be nice to wire, but it's too high to kneel and work on them right and too low to stoop. That's when I got one of them roll around stools. That worked pretty well.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I bet at 30" that would suck.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Pushmatic,Subfeed,meter in basement?Show us the "After" pixs.


 
Never will be any. They thought a new service would be "around $200".


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> I usually place them at 48" as well, However on this particular job I am blessed with an interior designer as the homeowner. She wants ALL receptacles mounted at 6" AFF horizontally.
> 
> Tried to convice her otherwise but no luck.


Have fun trimming out while laying on your stomach.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

That basement looks like every service call I ever go on!:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Some high end builders out in the Hamptons are putting outlets in the baseboard like they did 100 years ago :blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey 90.1, are you referring to the code book art. 90.1? Just curious.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, that is where it all begins. The other book I use starts with, "In the beginning..." I don't want the responsibility of borrowing that one though.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Some high end builders out in the Hamptons are putting outlets in the baseboard like they did 100 years ago :blink:



One of my builders likes to do this as a trademark in his homes. He uses 10'' base in most of the homes and wants the receps. centered in the base. Takes a little extra time to box out none the less.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Never will be any. They thought a new service would be "around $200".


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

Kevin J said:


> One of my builders likes to do this as a trademark in his homes. He uses 10'' base in most of the homes and wants the receps. centered in the base. Takes a little extra time to box out none the less.


 
We used Arlington horizontal mount boxes, with 2 screws on the end. Boxing out was not too bad. Not looking forward to trim though.


----------

